# The Blue /red LED Grow Pannels on ebay



## Budking (Apr 12, 2008)

ok i shure some of you have seen them on ebay.

there flat pannels of any where from 300-900 Bright LED grow lights in just blue spectrum or red or both.

i have not been able to find any reviews online about them, but they sound like a really cheap idea to help even out the light spectrum of a HPS bulb

what are your thoughts....

has anyone ever tried one before


----------



## Budking (Apr 12, 2008)

there on ebay like 30 bucks said to be "grow boosters"  "all blue spectrum light"    do u think this would help even out the light spectrum of a closet set up with an HPS bulb


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 12, 2008)

So what i have heard and read is that eds dont work very well for flowering alone but red led's will help to shed some light on the dark spots you HPS lamp misses. Red led's are for flowering and blue led's are for vegging. i bought a 225 led blue led board on ebay for $35 and it works great for vegging.


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2008)

try useing the "Search" feature budking..
there are a couple of "attempted" uses of the LEDs.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 12, 2008)

Just buy more HIDs or CFLs. You'll get more bud for a lot less money that way imo.


----------



## Tokentoker (Apr 13, 2008)

You can get better light on ebay for less dough , the cool white cfl's are what i got but they can be hard to find. Try a search using SAD in the lights section and you should get the results , i've checked on ebay.com and they are there.


----------



## nretsel (May 1, 2008)

If you have the money for real LED system go with the TI-Smartlamp which you can find on eBay too -- at least here in the States. The latest model is called the ProBloom which has all the additional spectrum required for serious growth unlike a simple Red-Blue.  it uses the latest genereation of LED, not the old Hi bright.

I have a bud who has been using it for a few months with super results. and the power and heat savings will definitely pay it back. its the equivalent to a 600 watt hps.


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

I've heard alot about these led lights and I just dont think they are practical at this time. They are expensive and they tend to suck for flowering. Just not the intensity of an HID system. I will just stick to the hps and pay my electric bill. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2008)

> its the equivalent to a 600 watt hps.


...boy' howdee, a 600 watt hps ehh?
  Do these LED panels have a foot or more of penetration power?? 
  I realize that the led's are improving on nearlly a daily basis, but at this point, I don't believe they are even 'close' in comparison to HID's.


----------



## Brouli (May 2, 2008)

i dont agree Hick  there are  LED panels 12x12 that are as good as 400 w HPS  (when i find the link i wil send u a pm)   they are expensive but each panel run like 16 or 19 watts  which = big time energy savings = less chance to get found = more money in ur pocket


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2008)

brouli said:
			
		

> i dont agree Hick  there are  LED panels 12x12 that are as good as 400 w HPS  (when i find the link i wil send u a pm)   they are expensive but each panel run like 16 or 19 watts  which = big time energy savings = less chance to get found = more money in ur pocket



... "WHO"? says they are "as good as a 400 watt hps".. the fella selling them...
''


----------



## nickname (May 2, 2008)

everytime i've seen a led grow it never really amounts to anything, they just don't have the intensity, they might have for corn and crops that they show on the website that they sell this stuff from, but i'd also remember that half the guys that run these hydroshops don't know what they talking about either, they just trying to sell stuff,

the bulb i'm actually looking out for when it becomes more available will be the high pressure metal halide bulb which has a cri in the high 90's, in future i'm going to be trialling mh for flowering after some of the reading i have been doing recently that suggests a hps might not be the best lamp to flower with either, as it is high in red lumens but lower on the whole for the whole spectrum that the plant requires, the plant is most efficient at taking in red lumens so it doesn't need as many of those as it was first suggested.

A regular hps bulb has a cri of around 20 and a metal halide 70-80 and an enhanced halide bulb would be in the 80's.

If the cri is higher then more of the lumens from the bulb out put can be processed by the plant giving you better herb.


----------

